# Advice needed for first time rat owner



## d00dl3s (May 19, 2012)

Hi all - new to this forum so hello! 
I got myself 2 male dumbo rets yesterday after wanting them for about 6 months. both 9 weeks old from the same litter. got them a 3 story cage, little home/bed, food bowl, water thing, a little activity swing for climbing, and have lined the bottom with newspaper. they have mixed dry food from the pet shop and a treat stick that hangs from the top of the cage.

i just wondered if anyone has some little bits of advice for first owning a rat - what foods are ok for them that we might have round the house - whats good to get in as a treat? is banana ok for them?

also wondered if the newspaper at the bottom is ok - thats what the pet shop said - but they also sold me a wired bottom cage when i've read everywhere now that they aren't good for their feet. 


when should i try take them out the cage? i want them to settle first but whens a good time? i can pick them up for a second but then they get away lol



thanks in advance for any tips and advice!  


(ps i have got a book to help me from amazon but it's still in the post!)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

For the rat food try making your own up like this
http://www.shunamiterats.co.uk/shunamite.shtml
Rat mixes from pet shops aren't that good.

Or rat rations online is another good site for rat food.

Rats can eat anything really and I always give mine fresh fruit n veg daily but not citris for males!
Mine ear raw broccoli,carrots,curly kale.
Rats under 12 weeks need a lot of protein to build them up poss 3 times a week so foods like chicken and scrambled egg are good and wet cat meat. After 12 weeks you only need to feed protein foods once a week.

Mine eat cous cous,potatoes cooked only though,pizza,cooked veg etc.
No spicy foods though.

I'd take out the wire floor now.
Is it a critter 2 cage? Also called lazy bones.

Oh and handle them straight away. Get them out on your bed and lay with them so they can explore you.
Put an old sheet on your bed though incase they pee and poo.

A good rat forum is Fancy Rats • Index page


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

The link above is a medication guide not rat food mixes


----------



## d00dl3s (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I wondered with the wore bottom cage, if it could be resolved if a piece of Lino was put down onto of the wire, then newspaper on top of the Lino?. Just because I think the floor would have to be cut out and I'd be worried the rats could hurt themselves on the cut off bits. But would the other 2 "levels" of the cage also require a proper floor- not wire- or will they be ok?

Thanks for the links on food, I will make sure they get some protein and veg. 

I think I'll try get them out on the bed tonight- I'm just worried about them still being quite small and running off to somewhere I can't reach


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

polishrose said:


> The link above is a medication guide not rat food mixes


All sorted, it's my stupid phone playing up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

For rat mixes I get mine from Rat Rations and I would advise you to read "The Scuttling Gourmet" because it has everything you need to know about rat nutrition 
For Fresh fodds they can have a bit of everything so long as it isn't spicy, oh and if you have boys you must stay clear of orange juice.

As for the cage I think I know which one you have, I would make sure that all the wire shelves are covered with either fleece or lino as wire isn't good for their lil feet (I'd get a new cage but then I hate critter cages :lol, newspaper is fine for bedding just steer clear of shavings because it can cause serious respiratory issues.

As for handling them the sooner the better in my opinion, the longer you leave them the harder they will be to tame


----------



## d00dl3s (May 19, 2012)

Thanks  the cage label said for rats and chinchillas but I dot remember a name. I'm going to try find some Lino tonight after work. And get them out for a play!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

d00dl3s said:


> Thanks  the cage label said for rats and chinchillas but I dot remember a name. I'm going to try find some Lino tonight after work. And get them out for a play!


It will be a Critter 3, one of these? Critter Cage 3 Floors All Metal » Product » Dabners Pet Shop


----------



## d00dl3s (May 19, 2012)

Not excactly that one but very similar. The openings are in the same place, but the 2 extra "levels" are only halfs of the che size if that makes sense. A little cheaper too - 69.99 I think it was


----------



## d00dl3s (May 19, 2012)

Ah! Just looked. It's actually the critter cage 2 - my mistake!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

d00dl3s said:


> Ah! Just looked. It's actually the critter cage 2 - my mistake!


The critter 2 isn't suitable for anything IMO


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't worry about them jumping off the bed, they won't do that. I've had 14 rats on the bed before and not one fell off.

As bernie says handle them as soon as possible.
If you don't they'll become skitty.


----------



## d00dl3s (May 19, 2012)

Oh no! Maybe next payday I can get them a better cage - any reccomendations? Would a chinchiller owner be better with the cage I have if I were to get rid of it and get a new one for the rats?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You can buy second hand rat cages on eBay.
Freddy 2 rat cages are good,the new Jenny KD rat cage is good,Ferplast furet,liberta abode rat cage,freddy 3 and freddy max rat cages.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

d00dl3s said:


> Oh no! Maybe next payday I can get them a better cage - any reccomendations? Would a chinchiller owner be better with the cage I have if I were to get rid of it and get a new one for the rats?


Blade has mentioned all the cages I would have so I won't repeat lol, I doubt if any chin owners will want the cage it isn't suitable for them either I'm afraid, if it was mine I would probably donate it to a rescue for them to use as a temp cage, other than that I'm not sure what to suggest :confused1:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Would it be ok for a couple of degus?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Would it be ok for a couple of degus?


If the shelves are covered and they get plenty of time out of the cage it is a possibility, but I wouldn't want to use it as a permanent cage personally.


----------



## d00dl3s (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the replys, I really appreciate it. I had one of them out on the bed with me for a while, he seemed like he woulda made a run for it given the chance but also enjoyed sniffing all over my body lol (and having a wee on it). I found a dressy 2 cage for sale locally but it doesn't look big enough :confused1:
. My little guys seem to...sneeze? Alot. It sounds like a sneeze anyway! Hope it's normal


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

As you haven't had them long the sneezing could be due to the stress of moving but if it carries on they will need to go to the vet for some baytril.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Next time u get them out get both out together it will make them feel more confident. Maybe you could rat proof your bathroom and let them explore in there or a spare room?

Anyway as for the sneezing it could be a few things
1) the substrate your using. Is it shavings or sawdust? If yes to either then these aren't suitable as the pine irritates there respiratory systems and sets of phenols when wet. It's also too dusty. Bed max shavings are the best as there kiln dried.
2) there settling in to there new environment so there bound to sneeze.
3) air freshners,plug ins can irritate them too.


----------



## d00dl3s (May 19, 2012)

The only thing that is in the cage at the moment is newspaper. I checked round the house and I think the bathroom would be ok as there's nowhere for them to go really once the door is closed. Hopefully they will stop sneezing, there was a hedgehog in this room untill today, maybe something to do with that, I'm not sure :s


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

Hopefully it is just stress related then, just keep an eye on them and pop them to the vets if it continues for longer than a few days.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

d00dl3s said:


> Thanks for the reply. I wondered with the wore bottom cage, if it could be resolved if a piece of Lino was put down onto of the wire, then newspaper on top of the Lino?. Just because I think the floor would have to be cut out and I'd be worried the rats could hurt themselves on the cut off bits. But would the other 2 "levels" of the cage also require a proper floor- not wire- or will they be ok?
> 
> Thanks for the links on food, I will make sure they get some protein and veg.
> 
> I think I'll try get them out on the bed tonight- I'm just worried about them still being quite small and running off to somewhere I can't reach


My hamster cage has a two tier cage with wire shelves. All I did was use fablon to cover them. It's easy to take off if it gets to damaged or dirty and replace it with a clean piece!


----------



## d00dl3s (May 19, 2012)

I was worried as they will obviously chew on anything they can so was looking at untreated plywood or something. But I've found a few second cages for next to nothing for sale on eBay so might be cheaper to do that instea


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

d00dl3s said:


> I was worried as they will obviously chew on anything they can so was looking at untreated plywood or something. But I've found a few second cages for next to nothing for sale on eBay so might be cheaper to do that instea


A good way of seeing if it's suitable to house rats is to type in the cage measurements Fancy Rats | Information | | Cage Calculator

But you need to be looking at cages around 80cm high 50cm depth and 80cm long as a rough guide.

And the thing with wood if you don't coat it in plastikote it will stink as rats pee on anything!
Tis why I have the plastic Ferplast shelves in my cage and also you will need a wash and wear of hammocks.
www.fuzzbutt.co.uk is a brill web site for hammocks and cube houses!


----------



## d00dl3s (May 19, 2012)

That's great, the one I'm looking at buying now is 80 height x 50 depth x 79 lengthlengh


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That sounds like the Jenny rat cage.
Make sure the bars are coated otherwise the pee will stick to the bars and it will stink. Has it got a small door to the front? If it has it will be awkward to get the ratties out that's why I much prefer the new Jenny KD rat cage. 
But some people often find doors from other cages and place it on the front middle. Anyway if you can get it for a bargain even better!


----------



## d00dl3s (May 19, 2012)

Hi guys. The cage is a ferplast Jenny one. Its second hand on eBay. It has a small door to the front, a small one at the back and a larger one on top. It has 2 plastic shelves. The bars are coated but apprently there's a few rust spots. Apprently, otherwise it's in good condition. It's withing driving distance to me too. Does This sound like a better cage for my ratites? Or is the rust an issue? I don't think it'll end up costing alot. It's on £5 at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

d00dl3s said:


> Hi guys. The cage is a ferplast Jenny one. Its second hand on eBay. It has a small door to the front, a small one at the back and a larger one on top. It has 2 plastic shelves. The bars are coated but apprently there's a few rust spots. Apprently, otherwise it's in good condition. It's withing driving distance to me too. Does This sound like a better cage for my ratites? Or is the rust an issue? I don't think it'll end up costing alot. It's on £5 at the moment.


You can clean the rust and then recoat with plasticote to protect them 
It's a much, much better cage than the critter's it can be a bit annoying to access due to the small doors but you get used to it. I still have a Jenny with small doors and all my girls know to come to the top door to come out


----------

